# Changing Amazon Region



## Edward Verosky (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi there! I was wondering if anyone has successfully changed their Amazon region to a different city. I just moved from Austin to Minneapolis and emailed support about a month ago to get my region changed. They said they were going to change it but that it could take "a number of weeks" for some reason. If anyone has actually had success with this, please let me know your secrets!!!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Edward Verosky said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if anyone has successfully changed their Amazon region to a different city. I just moved from Austin to Minneapolis and emailed support about a month ago to get my region changed. They said they were going to change it but that it could take "a number of weeks" for some reason. If anyone has actually had success with this, please let me know your secrets!!!


One of new drivers at our place moved from another city, it took him 8 business days to complete the move. You have clear data in your app after the move or reinstall the app if possible to see the new region. YMMV


----------



## Edward Verosky (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks! I did clear data but all it did when I did so was give me the two austin options. Going on about 20 business days for me but it's apparently "being processed?" If I tried reinstalling the app how would I find it to reinstall?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Edward Verosky said:


> Thanks! I did clear data but all it did when I did so was give me the two austin options. Going on about 20 business days for me but it's apparently "being processed?" If I tried reinstalling the app how would I find it to reinstall?


Connect the phone to PC/Laptop and copy the apk to your computer. Uninstall the app from phone and again copy from your PC/Laptop to your phone and install it. 
*Make sure it did copied to your PC before uninstalling!*


----------



## Edward Verosky (Jun 9, 2016)

I really appreciate your help! I downloaded a program to transfer android apps to my mac and back and I just wanted to make sure I had the right program since they are not labeled so well. I found one that started signed_AmazonDeliveryApp and ended with a .apk...does this sound like a winner? I want to make sure before uninstalling the app itself. Thanks again!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Edward Verosky said:


> I really appreciate your help! I downloaded a program to transfer android apps to my mac and back and I just wanted to make sure I had the right program since they are not labeled so well. I found one that started signed_AmazonDeliveryApp and ended with a .apk...does this sound like a winner? I want to make sure before uninstalling the app itself. Thanks again!


Yeah thats the one!


----------



## Edward Verosky (Jun 9, 2016)

Great! Now the waiting game continues...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Edward Verosky said:


> Great! Now the waiting game continues...


Good Luck! ............ and happy waiting lol

*Note:* *Did you clear all of your availability in the Calendar in the app for Austin to ensure that the update is successful?*


----------

